# JustJoined



## fiona68 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi All
Long time lurker, but have bit the bullet and just joined as a full member. Based in Eyemouth, Scottish Borders and have always Campervaned from when I was 6 weeks old. Now in my 50 s lol.Hubby now in the process of converting our 6th or 7th van, lost count.......We do a mix of wilding  and campsites mostly Scotland. 
Fiona


----------



## Old Git (Dec 31, 2017)

Hello enjoy the site :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 31, 2017)

Welcome to the madhoose ... and Happy New Year to one and all


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## The laird (Jan 1, 2018)

*Hi fiona*

Hi welcome and enjoy,get along to a meet and have a bleather  with us .happy new year to you both


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## EL Sid (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome..


----------



## fiona68 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for all your Welcomes


----------



## brucews (Jan 4, 2018)

Well done Fiona for making the plunge from lurking to joining; it's worth it.  You got some favorite Scottish haunts?:bow:


----------

